# Best book of standard dimensions



## PPRI

Hey guys I know a lot of you have extensive libraries. The time has come to expand mine and I would like to get one of the books of standard dimensions. It seems I can never remember all the measurements and it takes forever to find the right ones when searching online. Do any of you have a good recommendation on which one to get?


----------



## TRMolnar

Check this out. called the pocket ref. it has litterally every measurement you'd ever need... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1885071000

Im not exactly sure if this is what you had in mind but everyone should own at least one of these books...


----------



## PPRI

Not really what I had in mind but I did add it to my cart anyway. I looks like it'd be fun to have around.


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Standard dimensions for what? 

I use Architectural Graphic Standards for some things. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0471700916/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354676679&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

This one is good for interiors. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0823072983/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354676959&sr=8-5&pi=SL75

This is a good book for designing for ease of use. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0823072711/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354676811&sr=8-4&pi=SL75

If you find any better ones let me know. I am always looking for new books.


----------



## asevereid

Architectural Graphic Standards. Any newer edition of this book should have the current sizes of the most common items used in construction.

http://www.amazon.com/Architectural-Standards-American-Institute-Architects/dp/0471700916


----------



## asevereid

EmmCeeDee: I use Architectural Graphic Standards for some things. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0471700916/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354676679&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


If you find any better ones let me know. I am always looking for new books.[/QUOTE]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aw man...you beat me to it.


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Heh. I'm a book geek.


----------



## asevereid

Well....you're half right.:thumbsup:


----------



## EmmCeeDee

asevereid said:


> Well....you're half right.:thumbsup:


Oh Snap!


----------



## PPRI

I was going to get the Architectural Graphic Standards but the newest volume is terrible or so all the reviews tell me. But that book is more in depth and professional than the save time interior dimension book.


----------



## asevereid

Try a yard sale or a used book store...I got my copy for $6. While the material sizes are a bit outdated, it still has a whole lot of useful information. You might get lucky and find a 10th edition for cheap.


----------



## ccmorical

I downloaded a great app the other day called Design Dimensions. It has standard material sizes and weights, furniture and fixture sizes, code clearance requirements and more. And, it's free.


----------



## Snaglpuss

A paper copy of Architectural Graphic Standards.
A real old one is nice if your into rehabing to see what they were thinking years ago.

Also...http://www.amazon.com/Human-Dimensi...&keywords=human+space+and+interior+dementions

as a design reference.

I also keep electronic and paper copies of all kinds of ADA stuff I stumble across on the web.


----------



## GO Remodeling

I've got an older AGS book and it does come in handy. 

I want to check out that app. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## fjn

An older copy of A.G.S. would be nice as previously mentioned. I never found one,this is the next best thing,works for me .....http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-D...1-4&keywords=traditional+construction+details


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

I always referred to Ramsey's while in archy school.


----------



## EmmCeeDee

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I always referred to Ramsey's while in archy school.


What is Ramsey's ?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Ramsey Architectural Graphic Standards. Someone mentioned it already. I like the tenth edition.

http://amzn.com/0471348163


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Oh yeah, of course. I had never heard it called that before.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Another one for the shelf from the ole arch school days...

Building Construction Illustrated .....Francis D.K. Ching


----------



## tenon0774

Interior Graphic Standards


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Another one for the shelf from the ole arch school days...
> 
> Building Construction Illustrated .....Francis D.K. Ching


Still reach for that one occasionally. I enjoy just looking at the pencil drawings. Ching is the bomb.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

This thread actually got me motivated to complete my collection.

I'll always fondly remember my first Ching. We were still allowed to drink coffee and smoke cigs at our drafting tables in class back then.


----------

